# Maca Root?



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone supplemented with Maca Root and had any positive experiences? I've read/heard that this is a great adaptogen (like ginseng) and has positive effects on mood, hormone production/balancing, etc.

If anyone has any experiences (good or bad) please share them!

example explanation of benefits:
http://www.macaroot.com/benefits/index.html

Cheers.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Maca rocks! It has absolutely no effect on SA or mood but it gives me a monster rock h*** on..


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

it flat out works, it even counteracts the ssri induced.....


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

That's cool that it helps with libido etc. Although a monster h*** on is not really what I'm after, being that I'm a woman.  (Not even after the female equivalent right now...)

So no effect on mood huh?


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

what's the low down on this, does it work?


----------



## share (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I'd like to share a few of my finding in many years of experimental vitamin and superfood trial. Maca powder is a favorite but you need quality. Maca can do ALOT and I suggest you research it. The best I have taken is maca pro-elite from natures best superfoods. All there stuff is good but that maca rocks! on the anxiety side of things dr Christopher's relax ease taken 3 at a time 2 times a day is really good. Also if you need it and recommended is lithium orotate. It's good for u n good for anxiety but if not needed I would only take it once or twice a week ( it comes in 5 mg pills). For overall health an algae like Spirulina or chlorella does a lot to "tune" your body n detox. (Again natures best superfoods is great source) I'd love to here feed back if these suggestions worked for you. God bless.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

I just read the Maca entry on Wikipedia, it sounds interesting, and at the very least, pretty healthy.

So is it very stimulating like ginseng? A kind of caffeine type stimulant? Do you know the mechanism through which it energises you?


----------

